# Audi smartphone interface retrofit ?



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey guys !

I ordered my TT coupé (s-line) a month ago and I've just seen the option "Audi smartphone interface" ...
My dealer didn't explain me this option and it seems to be CARPLAY !!! (iOS on your MMI). Is it true ?

Do you think it's possible to ask to my dealer to add this after the shipping ? In other words : Is there a retrofit of Audi smartphone interface ?

Thank you a lot !


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

CarPlay isn't available on the TT

Where are you seeing this Audi smart phone interface?
I can't find it in the configurator or brochure.

Maybe you've misread something?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Waitwhat93 said:


> CarPlay isn't available on the TT
> 
> Where are you seeing this Audi smart phone interface?
> I can't find it in the configurator or brochure.
> ...


It's an option on the US site apparently. Someone posted it a few weeks back in a MY17 changes thread.

Don't know if its on the EU/UK configurator or not. Or even its standard. If its software only, which it should be, then it will probably already be there and will just need to be unlocked by some tech vagcom people.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You can only add it in the configurator if you choose the tech pack (on audi.de anyway).

More than likely you could technically retrofit it without the tech pack, but I doubt Audi would do it.

So maybe if you buy the sat nav retrofit you can have it, some time in the future. Maybe. But I doubt it.

If you already have the tech pack then you might be in luck, they probably would retro fit it for you, some time in the future.


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> CarPlay isn't available on the TT


Oh ?!

When I'm looking for Audi Smartphone Interface on the web, I found that : 



 (the Carplay on A4).

But now, i have a doubt. Maybe this option was not available a month ago. 
I have to say that I'm in France, not in UK... 
In France, when we take an S-line car (like mine), we have the MMI and nav included.
Here, The Audi Smartphone Interface is available in the configurator (for the S-Line pack at least).

I don't know what you mean when you say about "the tech pack". Is it Audi Connect ?

Someone told us on this forum that notifications from the iPhone are shown on the screen by bluetooth. Is it an option or is it the "tech pack" ?


----------



## mikelangwine (Aug 9, 2017)

Did anyone find out if this can be retro fitted by the dealer? I have phone box and tech pack etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No program for the TT for retro fitting.
You can on the high series cars however.


----------

